# 4 Males/Tx



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region: Texas
City/Town: DFW area (in Bedford)
Number of rats: 4
Gender: male
Age(s): Sneaker and Chunk - approx 1.5 years. Spaz and Squeaker - 6-9 mos
Name(s): They were surrendered with no names/we call them: Sneaker, Squeaker, Spaz and Chunk (b/c he is a fatty rat)
Colours: 3 black/white hoodies and 1 black/white cap
Neutered: not yet
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to the rescue due to supposed owner allergies
Temperament: They are all 4 wonderful sweet squishies! They LOVE to cuddle in my lap in one big ratty pile! They each have their own little personality quirks that are cute: Sneaker: he likes to sneak up on the others and pounce to let them know he is ready to play - he also is the hoarder of the bunch! Squeaker - I swear he sounds like a guinea pig. he is the talking-est ratty Ive ever come across. Spaz - heh, well, he's a popcorning spaz and the comedian of the group. And Chunk...Chunk eats. And eats. THen snacks some more lol. He's really huge and such a love bug!
Medical problems: none that we know us. clean bill of health by vet
Will the group be split: preferably not. however, if they MUST be split, they msy be as long as it is in pairs: Spaz and Squeaker stay as a pair & Chunk and Sneak stay as a pair
Transport available: will meet up to an hour away; possible rattie train
Other:
URL of Pictures: coming soon!
URL of Videos: 
Preferred donation: $10
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: absolutely


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

hmm is bedford near dallas because my friends might be interested.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I am 15 minutes from dallas.

My husband is (finally) taking pics of the boys in the morning, so I will get pics posted very soon


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

ill call and ask em


----------

